# D50 vs D60 Front Axle.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

In the 99+ SD's, how big of a deal is it on which front axle the truck has? 

I'm looking for an 02-03 7.3psd F350 so it would have the Dana 60 but if I found a good deal on an earlier F350 or F250 I'd like to have a bit of info about them to see if they are worth considering or not. I beleive all the F350's should have a 60 but I've heard of some getting 50's for who knows what reason. The truck would probably end up with a 9ft+ V blade or some sort of an expandable wing plow. 


And what's the deal with the 7 lug superdutys??


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark13;836463 said:


> In the 99+ SD's, how big of a deal is it on which front axle the truck has?
> 
> I'm looking for an 02-03 7.3psd F350 so it would have the Dana 60 but if I found a good deal on an earlier F350 or F250 I'd like to have a bit of info about them to see if they are worth considering or not. I beleive all the F350's should have a 60 but I've heard of some getting 50's for who knows what reason.


 02 was the first year the d60 was available on the super duty. I dont remember hearing of a large amount of front end failures on ford trucks...transmissions, yes...engines, yes...not so much on the front ends.



Mark13;836463 said:


> And what's the deal with the 7 lug superdutys??


 just hubcaps, the wheels are 8 lug on 170 mm (iirc) the hubcaps are the only thing that are 7 lug...another of fords better ideas.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

A Dana 50 is a Dana 44 internals put inside a Dana 60 housing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;836494 said:


> A Dana 50 is a Dana 44 internals put inside a Dana 60 housing.


The Dana 50 is totally different. I thought ^ also but upon looking it up I was wrong.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dana_50


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not sure how correct that is. Because it also says they were put under superduties through 2004


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;836530 said:


> I'm not sure how correct that is. Because it also says they were put under superduties through 2004


Ya, along with the D50 being rated for 5,000lbs and the D60 for 4500lbs. I'd think it would be the other way around.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

d50's gas motor
d60's diesel


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;836540 said:


> Ya, along with the D50 being rated for 5,000lbs and the D60 for 4500lbs. I'd think it would be the other way around.


Actual that for leaf spring rated.

front axle can hold 6,000 pound max.

Not sure about D50 but should be 6,000 pound max.

D50 for F250 in 200-2003 then they went to D60

D60 for F350 it have since superduty was build.


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark13;836463 said:


> In the 99+ SD's, how big of a deal is it on which front axle the truck has?


I have a '99 F350 with the D50 front that I have plowed with an 8-foot Western Pro plow since new and have not had an issue with the front axle at all.



Mark13;836463 said:


> I'm looking for an 02-03 7.3psd F350 so it would have the Dana 60 but if I found a good deal on an earlier F350 or F250 I'd like to have a bit of info about them to see if they are worth considering or not. I believe all the F350's should have a 60 but I've heard of some getting 50's for who knows what reason. The truck would probably end up with a 9ft+ V blade or some sort of an expandable wing plow.


D50's came under all super duty single rear trucks from 1999 until mid-year 2002. That is why some 2002 single rear trucks have D50 and D60 axles.

D60's came under all super duty dually trucks from 1999 and up.



Mark13;836463 said:


> And what's the deal with the 7 lug superdutys??


There were not any 7 lug super duties, but there was a 7 lug F-250HD (heavy duty) which was basically a F-150 with different axles under it in 1999.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

stroker79;836494 said:


> A Dana 50 is a Dana 44 internals put inside a Dana 60 housing.


wrong, dana44-8.5" ring gear, dana 50-9" ring gear, dana 60 9.5" ring gear...axle sizes are similar but not the same. 1.18" vs 1.21"



Mark13;836500 said:


> The Dana 50 is totally different. I thought ^ also but upon looking it up I was wrong.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dana_50





Dissociative;837029 said:


> d50's gas motor
> d60's diesel


wrong



Milwaukee;837039 said:


> D50 for F250 in 200-2003 then they went to D60
> 
> D60 for F350 it have since superduty was build.


again, wrong



Ronin;838516 said:


> I have a '99 F350 with the D50 front that I have plowed with an 8-foot Western Pro plow since new and have not had an issue with the front axle at all.
> 
> D50's came under all super duty single rear trucks from 1999 until mid-year 2002. That is why some 2002 single rear trucks have D50 and D60 axles.
> 
> ...


finally, right on all accounts  although I'm not certain about the drw dana 60s in 99-02


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for setting it all straight! So my 2003 SRW f250 should have a d60?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ronin;838516 said:


> ]There were not any 7 lug super duties, but there was a 7 lug F-250HD (heavy duty) which was basically a F-150 with different axles under it in 1999.
> 
> Hope that helps.


So all the SD's I see with 7 lug hubcaps are just that, only hubcaps? There is 8 lug wheels under them? I see a lot of them in my area and knew the ld2500s were 7lug. I just didn't want to end up with a truck that was a pita to find wheels for if I wanted to go aftermarket or in need of replacing a stock wheel for some reason.


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

mcfly89;838787 said:


> although I'm not certain about the drw dana 60s in 99-02


I'm pretty sure that is correct as I always thought about looking for a wreaked drw truck if I started having problems with my D50 to get the D60 out of it, but it never became an issue.

Oh and just to clarify, all 1999 and up srw super duties have the Sterling rear axle and the drw have the D70 at least up to the 2005 models. I haven't really paid as close attention since then.



stroker79;838828 said:


> So my 2003 SRW f250 should have a d60?


My understanding is that you should have a D60. It was sometime in the 2002 model year that they made the which to all D60 front axles.



Mark13;838858 said:


> So all the SD's I see with 7 lug hubcaps are just that, only hubcaps? There is 8 lug wheels under them? I see a lot of them in my area and knew the ld2500s were 7lug. I just didn't want to end up with a truck that was a pita to find wheels for if I wanted to go aftermarket or in need of replacing a stock wheel for some reason.


Humm.....I never noticed the 7 lug hubcaps on the SD's. Guess I will have to check it out, but yes all SD's have 8 lug wheels. It was just that 1999 F250HD that had the 7 lugs. Just remember that the 1999 and up SD's wheels are a metric pattern and that the offset is different on wheels made for the 1999 to 2004 compared to the 2005 and up trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ronin I think Mark was talk about those Van's hubcap which have 7 lugs.










Well what about crew cab with long bed would it have dana 50 or Dana 60? It have heavy duty tow package.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Milwaukee;839087 said:


> Well what about crew cab with long bed would it have dana 50 or Dana 60? It have heavy duty tow package.


if it was produced in early 02 or earlier, it has a dana 50


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

Milwaukee;839087 said:


> Ronin I think Mark was talk about those Van's hubcap which have 7 lugs.


I never noticed that on those hubcaps. Interesting.



Milwaukee;839087 said:


> Well what about crew cab with long bed would it have dana 50 or Dana 60? It have heavy duty tow package.


My understanding is as long as it srw it is a D50 front axle regardless of configeration for all 1999 to mid-2002. Mine has the HD tow package also.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

For what we use them for i highly doubt anyone will break a D50 plowing. I have a D50 with an ARB locker in my Ex with 41" tires and almost 700hp at the tires. I have beat the balls off this axle for the last 5 years and i has held up to what i have thrown at it. My F250 plow truck has had a Blizzard 8611lp for the last 3 seasons and i have just had to replace the front wheel bearings after 265k. Quit worring about what axle it has and find a truck you like.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

mcfly89;838787 said:


> wrong, dana44-8.5" ring gear, dana 50-9" ring gear, dana 60 9.5" ring gear...axle sizes are similar but not the same. 1.18" vs 1.21"
> 
> wrong
> 
> ...


you call me wrong.......but he says the d60 is only for the dually trucks.....how do i have it on my diesel SRW


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dissociative;840385 said:


> you call me wrong.......but he says the d60 is only for the dually trucks.....how do i have it on my diesel SRW


Because your truck is an 04 and they started using them in mid/late 02 in all the SD trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Didn't F350 superduty SRW supposed to have Dana 60?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;840399 said:


> Didn't F350 superduty SRW supposed to have Dana 60?


Kinda what I thought but who knows. I'm hoping to find an 03 srw f350 with the 7.3 so I'd still have the d60. Actually I only want on 03 for the color blue they offered (same as stroker79's truck)


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark

Dana 50 is really strong. 

Did you aware that my friend beat up his 01 F250 so hard. spin tires on pavement in 4wd, 40 mph during plow and 50 mph in reverse in 4wd. It still work fine now and sold in spring time.

His front axle held no problem expect leaf spring bushing and shocks.


Dana 50 and Dana 60 is almost same in strength. If it was me I don't mind own truck with Dana 50. If it was dana 44 then no. 


Why don't you pick F250? They are just same with different suspension.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;840409 said:


> Why don't you pick F250? They are just same with different suspension.


I'd like the extra GVWR range of a 1ton. 9900 for the srw f350 vs 8800 for the f250. I seem to overload everything but I'd like to try and stay legal for once. Especially towing G/N trailers on the hwy if I need to.

Edit, I'm sure a Dana 50 is plenty strong but I figured if there was the possibility of getting the Dana 60 I'd prefer that. I havn't broke the front end of my 1/2ton yet (knock on wood) with a 3/4ton+ blade on it so I'm sure the D50 would suit my needs just fine.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;840405 said:


> Kinda what I thought but who knows. I'm hoping to find an 03 srw f350 with the 7.3 so I'd still have the d60. Actually I only want on 03 for the color blue they offered (same as stroker79's truck)


HAHA Its the best color offered! LOL

This winter or spring ill be painting my 99 the same color blue as my 03. The paint is only $400 a gallon plus clear coat, LOL


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

Milwaukee;840399 said:


> Didn't F350 superduty SRW supposed to have Dana 60?


I wish mine did, but they didn't do it until mid-2002.



Milwaukee;840409 said:


> Why don't you pick F250? They are just same with different suspension.


Suspension on the F250 and F350 are exactly the same except for the 2-inch lift blocks on the rear axle for the F250 and the 4-inch blocks on the F350. Other than that, badges, and the certification stating approved GVWR the trucks are exactly the same.

Oh there is one other difference, but this hold true for both F250 and F350. The early build 1999 trucks (pre 3/1999) has slightly different sizing on the front trackbar, drag link, and stabilizer hookup points. This is only an issue if you are doing a lift kit or trying to replace those parts with post build 3/1999 parts.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dissociative;840385 said:


> you call me wrong.......but he says the d60 is only for the dually trucks.....how do i have it on my diesel SRW


 duh, lol. 2004



Milwaukee;840399 said:


> Didn't F350 superduty SRW supposed to have Dana 60?


seems like we've been over this a few times here:laughing:



Ronin;840620 said:


> Suspension on the F250 and F350 are exactly the same except for the 2-inch lift blocks on the rear axle for the F250 and the 4-inch blocks on the F350. Other than that, badges, and the certification stating approved GVWR the trucks are exactly the same.
> 
> Oh there is one other difference, but this hold true for both F250 and F350. The early build 1999 trucks (pre 3/1999) has slightly different sizing on the front trackbar, drag link, and stabilizer hookup points. This is only an issue if you are doing a lift kit or trying to replace those parts with post build 3/1999 parts.


the 99-02 SD f250 were offered with an s and v code front spring the f350 was offered with a v and x code spring. axles, rear springs, etc were all the same except the aforementioned rear block.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;840613 said:


> HAHA Its the best color offered! LOL
> 
> This winter or spring ill be painting my 99 the same color blue as my 03. The paint is only $400 a gallon plus clear coat, LOL


Its a neat color that isn't to common. I think a land yacht (ec/lb or cc/lb) with that color would look nice with a leveling kit and semi aggressive tires. And of course a 4" straight pipe.

The 99 should be one sprayable gallon at most so it shouldn't be to expensive to repaint depending on what clear costs. Better then taking it to a body shop where it probably would be a couple grand. You could always take it to maaco for $99 or whatever their deal is.:laughing:


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark13;840670 said:


> Its a neat color that isn't to common. I think a land yacht (ec/lb or cc/lb) with that color would look nice with a leveling kit and semi aggressive tires. And of course a 4" straight pipe.
> 
> The 99 should be one sprayable gallon at most so it shouldn't be to expensive to repaint depending on what clear costs. Better then taking it to a body shop where it probably would be a couple grand. You could always take it to maaco for $99 or whatever their deal is.:laughing:


whats the color code on that paint? I have a gallon of ford blue that I was gonna paint mine but I've about decided to go black, i dunno, maybe white...eww I like red, lol. anyway, I have a gallon that I just bought last month. check the color code. mine is LE and its the purtiest blue I ever saw on a ford. stopped the guy in Wendys drive thru and got the paint code off his door, lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;840670 said:


> Its a neat color that isn't to common. I think a land yacht (ec/lb or cc/lb) with that color would look nice with a leveling kit and semi aggressive tires. And of course a 4" straight pipe.
> 
> The 99 should be one sprayable gallon at most so it shouldn't be to expensive to repaint depending on what clear costs. Better then taking it to a body shop where it probably would be a couple grand. You could always take it to maaco for $99 or whatever their deal is.:laughing:


Now lets wait 'til next week when mark wants a duramax, then a week later when hes dead set on a cummins. Although I am not one to talk.... lol.


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

mcfly89;840652 said:


> the 99-02 SD f250 were offered with an s and v code front spring the f350 was offered with a v and x code spring. axles, rear springs, etc were all the same except the aforementioned rear block.


I could be wrong, but I thought the x springs were available on both the F250 and F350. That was the front spring for the plow prep package.

Mark, I will have have to post a picture of my truck as it looks to be the same color as Doug's except mine is solid blue. It might be a bit different as I was told that the blue on my truck was only offered on the 1999 SD's for the run of 1999 to 2004. Don't know if that is good thing or not.:laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;840680 said:


> Now lets wait 'til next week when mark wants a duramax, then a week later when hes dead set on a cummins. Although I am not one to talk.... lol.


I'm not sure what I want so you can't say I changed my mind,lol.
I'm still set on the same plow unlike you so that's one decision down.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;840703 said:


> I'm not sure what I want so you can't say I changed my mind,lol.
> I'm still set on the same plow unlike you so that's one decision down.


LOL!!!

My paint cose is S2 I think

The name for it is Sonic Blue


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;840703 said:


> I'm not sure what I want so you can't say I changed my mind,lol.
> I'm still set on the same plow unlike you so that's one decision down.


Tushae lol. But I do know what truck I will be hopefully buying in the spring at least if that counts for anything!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

WilliamOak;840753 said:


> Tushae


BAHAHAHAHA I believe the correct spelling is touche with the little accent thingy over the e, lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

That is the correct spelling, with the accent thing. I feel like I need the A in there without that accent lol. I guess I put my own style into the english language!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.4x4repairmanuals.com/Ford Super Duty 1999-2004 repair manuals.htm


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Milwaukee;840779 said:


> http://www.4x4repairmanuals.com/Ford Super Duty 1999-2004 repair manuals.htm


again Milwaukee, we've already covered that....99-early 02 were ALL dana 50 with SRW late 02-newer had dana 60 ...read your own post, then re-read above. its been spelled out several times here bud.

better yet, call your Ford dealer and order a ring and pinion for a 1999 F350 Super Duty with a dana 60. I'll buy it from you


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

heres the answers fellas. read and weap! lol enjoy really.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/article/...nce_between_an_F250_and_an_F350_20032004.html

and if your curious about your door sticker codes too heres a decoder for all aspects

http://www.ford-trucks.com/article/idx/7/017/article/Ford_Door_Sticker_Decoder.html


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

hmmm, I've never heard of a 1 ton with s code springs on it, but ok


----------

